# Mizzou vs UGA



## lbzdually

I don't have a good feeling about this game, it seems like the year of the upset so far.  They have to get pressure or Mizzou's QB will pick them apart.


----------



## hayseed_theology

I took Mizzou in the Pick'ems.  We should beat them, but there are a number of things that scare me. 

I'm just not sure our passing defense is up to snuff. They stifled our running game last year - Michel was the leading rusher with 87 yards, no TDs, and just 3.3 yds per carry. Nicholls St proved that we are one dimensional, and if you can slow down our run game, you have a pretty good shot at winning. Add that to the fact that it's a night game in Columbia, MO. I think Vegas has us by a TD, but I think there's a very good chance Mizzou pulls off the upset.


----------



## brownceluse

I'm not as worried as I would have been if they would have blown Nicholis St off the field. The looked silly last week. I look for them to ready to play today. Dawgs win!


----------



## SpotandStalk

I haven't seen Mizzou play this year. Are they any good?


----------



## DAWG1419

SpotandStalk said:


> I haven't seen Mizzou play this year. Are they any good?



So I've heard they play grown man football


----------



## Throwback

Go dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

After last week Kirby will have the dwags ready to play ~~


----------



## John Cooper

I have a bad feeling also about this game..


----------



## nickel back

We will be okay

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## riprap

War


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> We will be okay
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



dogs win 27-20. solid road win. chubb is the difference in this game.


----------



## hayseed_theology

SpotandStalk said:


> I haven't seen Mizzou play this year. Are they any good?



Not especially.  They lost to WV in the opener by 15. Mizzou never found their rhythm in that game, but they sure found it against Eastern Michigan.  Drew Lock threw for 450 yds, 5 TD's, and no INT's. Lock can throw the bomb early and often. He's fourth in the country right now on completions over 40 yds.

I think folks are expecting a shootout. I don't think we can win a shootout yet with our true freshman QB, but the kid could surprise me.


----------



## brownceluse

No worries Dawgs win


----------



## brownceluse

Kirby's D rises up


----------



## lbzdually

Trent Thompson is starting to put it all together.  He can be as dominant as any DL in the country with his quickness and power. 

Great we have Musburger and Palmer.  We have to listen to this all game.


----------



## John Cooper

Well boys here we go!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Hunker down you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually

Kirby with the visor.  Please let the Dawgs win this one and get better doing it.


----------



## lbzdually

Mizzou moving the ball at will, getting good push at the line.


----------



## John Cooper

Come on boys...... man up


----------



## lbzdually

UGA's dbs re giving a huge cushion.   They will take that all day.  Man the defense looked lost out there.


----------



## John Cooper

Mizzu knows how to hit the tight ends


----------



## brownceluse

Don't worry boys!


----------



## brownceluse

Hunker down dawgs


----------



## Hardwoods

First possessions don't mean a whole lot....

Dawgs by 3 scores


----------



## lbzdually

Just move the chains and eat up clock, Mizzou's offense needs to cool off.


----------



## John Cooper

Good grief


----------



## lbzdually

I swear this is like watching Schottenheimer call plays.  Run, run throw a pass 5 yards short of the 1st down.  Defense has got to stop Mizzou here or it could get ugly.


----------



## John Cooper

Not a good start.


----------



## Hardwoods

Haven't been a fan of Chaney from the day his hire was announced.

Dawgs win by 12


----------



## KyDawg

If the defense does not get it's act together, if is gonna be bad.


----------



## John Cooper

Boys it's gonna be a long night


----------



## tcward

We gonna get Florida Stated!


----------



## SuperSport

Offense isn't looking too good either.


----------



## KyDawg

0 pass defense.


----------



## Hardwoods

I see there's not a lot of faith in UGA on this board. Okey dokey


----------



## John Cooper

0 coaching


----------



## brownceluse

Not worried I got faith


----------



## John Cooper

Jeff you got enough for all of us????


----------



## lbzdually

They are making the DB's play 5 yards off, and then no pass rush.  UGA better score here.


----------



## John Cooper

What the heck....... we have no offense


----------



## lbzdually

Eason threaded that one in. they need to settle in and drive it.


----------



## Hardwoods

First year head coach. 7-5 is absolute worst this year. 10-2 is the ceiling. Next two years will be Kirby's judgement years.


----------



## lbzdually

John Cooper said:


> What the heck....... we have no offense



Chubb runs best to the outside with cutbacks and they call runs up the middle.


----------



## lbzdually

Human joystick with moves.


----------



## John Cooper

Hardwoods said:


> First year head coach. 7-5 is absolute worst this year. 10-2 is the ceiling. Next two years will be Kirby's judgement years.



I agree..... just hard to watch......


----------



## lbzdually

Just get a 1st down guys.


----------



## John Cooper

1st down


----------



## lbzdually

Moving the ball, keeping Mizzou's offense off the field.  Need points here.


----------



## brownceluse

Td!!!


----------



## lbzdually

Mckenzie with the end around score.  That was a well designed play because everyone thought Chubb was getting it.


----------



## John Cooper

Touchdown


----------



## Silver Britches

Finally! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## toolmkr20

This has got to be the worst O-line I've ever watched play at UGA......


----------



## nickel back

I do not like our run blocking for Chubb at all..something is a miss


----------



## brownceluse

Ball Game! Lets Go Dawgs!! Just win baby!!


----------



## nickel back

toolmkr20 said:


> This has got to be the worst O-line I've ever watched play at UGA......



I agree....


----------



## brownceluse

County how many Mizzou defenders are in the box.......


----------



## KyDawg

Lets settle down and play some D.


----------



## John Cooper

nickel back said:


> I do not like our run blocking for Chubb at all..something is a miss



That's what I was thinking last week.


----------



## brownceluse

If we can keep playing pitch and catch they will have to respect the pass and open the run game up a little


----------



## lbzdually

Pass protection has been fairly good, but no push upfront on running plays.  2 blocks in the back there on the return.


----------



## lbzdually

He was short, no doubt about it.  I think they gave him an extra 1/2 yard.


----------



## lbzdually

Watch for the fake.


----------



## brownceluse

Good job D


----------



## kmckinnie

Score ?


----------



## lbzdually

A throw on first down is legal Chaney.


----------



## lbzdually

10-7. Mckenzie is the best WR UGA has now.


----------



## Silver Britches

Wow! I didn't even see the ball on that last pass.


----------



## brownceluse

Lets go Dawgs 3 mo quarters


----------



## nickel back

On every run the O is bunched up and it's a dead give away....


----------



## Matthew6

godogs


----------



## Silver Britches

Bout time for a reverse to Mckenzie.


----------



## lbzdually

If UGA can pull this one out and somehow get by Ole Miss next week, the sky is the limit for this team.  It amazes me how much better Eason is at awareness of the pocket than Lambert.


----------



## lbzdually

Just as I say that poor throw from Eason to Woerner.


----------



## lbzdually

1 broken tackle away from a big gain.


----------



## toolmkr20

Everything Chubb gets he has to earn by himself.


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs o line protecting Eason nicely so far. Wear 'em down, Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

He will develop touch with more experience, he throws everything hard right now.


----------



## MCBUCK

Run blocking sux


----------



## lbzdually

Kublanow getting whipped.  Run it to the outside.   Penalty gives UGA a 1st down.


----------



## KyDawg

Lucked up on that one.


----------



## nickel back

Thanks flag.....very bad play call


----------



## brownceluse

Td!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Yeeeeeeeehaaaaaw! TD!


----------



## John Cooper

Touchdown


----------



## lbzdually

Eason getting time to throw and throwing darts.  Chaney had a good series, but they still need to Chubb to the edge and let him cut back if needed.


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Touchdown



Got to have faith John!!!! Come Dawgs let's go!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

14-10 Dawgs


----------



## mguthrie

Dawgs lookin good after that first mizzou drive


----------



## MCBUCK

lbzdually said:


> Kublanow getting whipped.  Run it to the outside.   Penalty gives UGA a 1st down.



Cheney needs to make some kind of adjustment cause 27 is getting beat to death by Mizzous' inside.


----------



## brownceluse

D keying on Chubb and thats awesome. Lets im chip a few yards and tire the Mizzou D and let Eason play thrown n catch


----------



## Silver Britches

LSU is handling Miss St 20-3 and 'bout to score again going into the half.


----------



## riprap

Mizzou scripted plays are over.


----------



## riprap

We getting pushed around.


----------



## John Cooper

We need a kicker bad......

I got faith Jeff..... honest I do.


----------



## KyDawg

Why cant we just kick the ball into the in zone.


----------



## John Cooper

Got lucky on that one.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs from deer camp.


----------



## lbzdually

Mizzou killing themselves with penalties.  Can't count on that to get stops.  UGA's pass defense is terrible.


----------



## toolmkr20

Penalties can't save us all night. DB's better pick it up.


----------



## John Cooper

Hold em guys


----------



## lbzdually

Come on Dawgs hold em here.


----------



## brownceluse

Good job D


----------



## MCBUCK

Deandre Walker is bringing something.


----------



## Scott G

lbzdually said:


> I swear this is like watching Schottenheimer call plays.



Are you kidding? Chaney is mixing it up better than Schotty ever did. He lets Eason throw almost every first down. 

If anything they need to go to a single back and no full back. Chubb is WAY more effective when they let him read the line VS following a fullback.


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> We need a kicker bad......
> 
> I got faith Jeff..... honest I do.



Need another long drive by the O so we can take over in the 2nd half. Lets Go Dawgs!!!!! Control the clock!!!


----------



## lbzdually

Why can't UGA find a kicker like that?  This game could come down to a FG and I don't like UGA's odds with that.


----------



## brownceluse

Scott G said:


> Are you kidding? Chaney is mixing it up better than Schotty ever did. He lets Eason throw almost every first down.
> 
> If anything they need to go to a single back and no full back. Chubb is WAY more effective when they let him read the line VS following a fullback.



This!


----------



## Silver Britches

Wonder if we will see Holyfield this year?


----------



## lbzdually

Scott G said:


> Are you kidding? Chaney is mixing it up better than Schotty ever did. He lets Eason throw almost every first down.
> 
> If anything they need to go to a single back and no full back. Chubb is WAY more effective when they let him read the line VS following a fullback.



When I posted this it was early and what I said was true.  The last 2 drives Chaney has finally started to mix it up.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Props to musberger for what he just said


----------



## lbzdually

Are these people tone deaf, that guy missed several notes, yet they keep playing it like it was the best Star Spangled Banner ever?


----------



## lbzdually

They blew that call and it was obvious PI.


----------



## lbzdually

Fumble UGA gets it back.


----------



## lbzdually

He was out of the tackle box.


----------



## brownceluse

Well dang it man


----------



## BuckNasty83

I can't tell if Missouri is good,  or Georgia just sucks?


----------



## toolmkr20

What a waste of a turn over.


----------



## MCBUCK

Eason is playing like a freshm....oh....never mind.


----------



## riprap

O line getting pushed around and D line no pressure.


----------



## lbzdually

All the penalties and turnover for Mizzou and UGA has not capitalized.  That may bite them.


----------



## brownceluse

The Rhode Island red kid sucks


----------



## lbzdually

BuckNasty83 said:


> I can't tell if Missouri is good,  or Georgia just sucks?



You'd think you would be an expert on teams sucking since you're a UT fan.


----------



## lbzdually

Briscoe is horrible.


----------



## rhbama3

ruh roh.....


----------



## riprap

Kelly will throw for 500 yrds next week.


----------



## Scott G

toyota4x4h said:


> Props to musberger for what he just said



He's said a lot. What are you on about?


----------



## lbzdually

Chigbu has hands of stone.


----------



## Scott G

lbzdually said:


> You'd think you would be an expert on teams sucking since you're a UT fan.


----------



## Throwback

I think Chubb is still hurt/not 100%


----------



## kmckinnie

elfiii said:


> go dawgs from deer camp.



x2.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Scott G said:


> He's said a lot. What are you on about?



He said he wondered if the guy who sang the national anthems story would get as much air time on tv as the protestors of the national anthem are getting.


----------



## lbzdually

UGA had a game-plan that was working on offense and they go away from it.


----------



## riprap

Chubb has no where to go


----------



## John Cooper

Lord have mercy. I go to put the baby to bed ....... we just recovered a fumble....... I come back and we are behind. ....... what the heck happened


----------



## toolmkr20

John Cooper said:


> Lord have mercy. I go to put the baby to bed ....... we just recovered a fumble....... I come back and we are behind. ....... what the heck happened



Our O-line!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83

lbzdually said:


> You'd think you would be an expert on teams sucking since you're a UT fan.



K then.  Ga sucks


----------



## lbzdually

Come on Dawgs, Chubb needs to get going and get points.


----------



## toolmkr20

I am not looking forward to next Saturday.


----------



## brownceluse

Td!!


----------



## lbzdually

Eason making spectacular throws.  A dart to Godwin, then another to McKenzie.


----------



## Scott G

Joystick and Payne are killing it tonight! ?


----------



## MCBUCK

iMac is the only receiver we have that can catch. The rest are just there for moral support.


----------



## toolmkr20

lbzdually said:


> Eason making spectacular throws.  A dart to Godwin, then another to McKenzie.



Maybe it'll loosen up Mizzu's D so we can run the football.


----------



## lbzdually

Patrick popped him.


----------



## toolmkr20

Patrick laid the wood to Black.... &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## KyDawg

Why would they ever run the ball?


----------



## lbzdually

Surely there is someone better than Briscoe for UGA.


----------



## John Cooper

This is gonna be a long season......


----------



## Scott G

Throwback said:


> I think Chubb is still hurt/not 100%



He's 100%, the run play calling is not. Like I said earlier, Chubb excels when he's allowed to read the line. Not when he's following a fullback. He needs a single back set or a toss sweep. 

Ultimately, I think Mizzou will wear down on D because the Time of possession is so lopsided already. If GA keeps it close for 3 quarters I think they seal the deal in the 4th.


----------



## John Cooper

We got lucky on that spot.


----------



## lbzdually

UGA has to find a way pressure Lock in the 2nd half.


----------



## brownceluse

This is like turning a battleship.


----------



## nickel back

Our run game sucks, hope it changes in the 2nd half. It would be nice to have some kind of a pass rush also.....

I'm not real high on Channy right now either...


----------



## mguthrie

Bucks up 7-0


----------



## brownceluse

nickel back said:


> Our run game sucks, hope it changes in the 2nd half. It would be nice to have some kind of a pass rush also.....
> 
> I'm not real high on Channy right now either...



Be patient. It's coming.


----------



## KyDawg

Hope you right Brown.


----------



## nickel back

KyDawg said:


> Hope you right Brown.



Me toooo


----------



## tcward

mguthrie said:


> Bucks up 7-0



No one cares...


----------



## brownceluse

Once these teams have to respect our passing game.... Son!


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> Be patient. It's coming.



I remain unconvinced.


----------



## John Cooper

brownceluse said:


> Once these teams have to respect our passing game.... Son!



Ok Jeff I am trusting you!


----------



## hayseed_theology

A TD to start the half would be great.


----------



## elfiii

That sucked.


----------



## John Cooper

We didn't need that.


----------



## brownceluse

It's ok boys don't panic we will win this game!


----------



## brownceluse

Don't panic. Keep your composure


----------



## John Cooper

Poor Kirby looks lost........


----------



## MCBUCK

That's a freshman....looked down #16....growing pains.


----------



## elfiii

That sucked too.


----------



## nickel back

Got one of the best RB in CFB and can not figure out how to use him.....UNREAL


----------



## brownceluse

MCBUCK said:


> That's a freshman....looked down #16....growing pains.



Yes he's will win this game fer us to


----------



## hayseed_theology

hayseed_theology said:


> A TD to start the half would be great.



Well, I got my wish... just the wrong team.


----------



## toolmkr20

Briscoe needs to come off the field.


----------



## brownceluse

Keep grinding Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually

Who wants to bet they try and get the ball to McKenzie again and it turns into a turnover because Mizzou is expecting it.


----------



## John Cooper

Wish we could kick it through the end zone.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Man at the negativity in this thread


----------



## brownceluse

9 guys in the box don't say one negative thing about the O line


----------



## riprap

Do it line


----------



## toolmkr20

Wow.


----------



## John Cooper

Sack........


----------



## fish hawk

Growing pains.........Gonna be a long season.


----------



## John Cooper

Suck


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Man at the negativity in this thread



I know it drives me bat crazy.


----------



## KyDawg

Good idea, put Eason under center.


----------



## Scott G

Harris with a 30 second dance routine after the sack. Do celebration penalties only get called after TDs?


----------



## riprap

Weak


----------



## brownceluse

Good job D


----------



## brownceluse

Lets go dawgs!!


----------



## freedog74

How about them dogs? They will not win this game.


----------



## KyDawg

Now lets move the ball.


----------



## brownceluse

Remember the Mizzou D is tired. It's just a matter of time


----------



## fish hawk

Need a TD drive right here


----------



## John Cooper

Alright now boys ........ let's play some ball!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

Chubb going to score next play


----------



## brownceluse

Hunker down Dawgs!!! Lets see some pitches to Chubb on the right side!!! COme on Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## nickel back

I call like I see it, it's ugly right now


----------



## toolmkr20

Eason needs some quick slant routes to get his confidence back.


----------



## riprap

Our o line playing opossum


----------



## brownceluse

We will win this game watch and see!!!


----------



## freedog74

Yall keep the faith but UGA is struggling to move the ball.


----------



## lbzdually

I don't want UGA to lose to The Fighting BLM's.


----------



## John Cooper

Come on boys open some holes.


----------



## toolmkr20

Wow same play back to back.


----------



## freedog74

How yall like that Freshman now?


----------



## brownceluse

The punter looks good


----------



## riprap

We could really blow them out they just want to give the fans their money's worth


----------



## KyDawg

Think we should try Chubb up the middle.


----------



## KyDawg

Jim Brown couldn't run behind that line


----------



## brownceluse

Atta boy Brisoe


----------



## lbzdually

Briscoe actually makes a play.


----------



## KyDawg

Not the way they are stacking the box.


----------



## John Cooper

Well we got a pick


----------



## fish hawk

Oh yea


----------



## Scott G

Briscoe shutting up the haterzzzzzzz!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20

Lol, did someone else put on Briscoes Jersey ?


----------



## riprap

Run up the middle with our power line


----------



## John Cooper

Unreal we can't run the ball


----------



## brownceluse

We will still win!!! Lets go dawgs!! Shake it off!!


----------



## Scott G

16 dropping 6


----------



## fish hawk

I had a feeling that was gonna happen


----------



## Matthew6

dang polish kicker......ooops wrong team


----------



## MCBUCK

How many of us really thought much better than 8-4 ?


----------



## brownceluse

Remember Dawgs it like turning a battleship!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Our kicker is the sorriest I've ever seen! I thought Kevin Butler was working with them?


----------



## riprap

He can barely hit an extra point. Who thought he could hit that?


----------



## brownceluse

MCBUCK said:


> How many of us really thought much better than 8-4 ?



From the looks of it a lot of folk......


----------



## KyDawg

That was nice. I was begging them to go for it.


----------



## brownceluse

Silver Britches said:


> Our kicker is the sorriest I've ever seen! I thought Kevin Butler was working with them?



Some things just can't fixed or coached...


----------



## nickel back

Just wow.....that hurt


----------



## toolmkr20

Another wasted turn over....


----------



## KyDawg

Think if we win 8 Mizzou would have to be a W.


----------



## riprap

Mizzou is good


----------



## riprap

Just bad luck


----------



## brownceluse

Good job D


----------



## John Cooper

Lol...... let it roll


----------



## hayseed_theology

Ole Miss is gonna break our jaw next week. It's gonna get ugly before it gets better.


----------



## lbzdually

2nd and less than 2 you don't have the confidence to run it down their throat.


----------



## lbzdually

That player that jumped on should have 15 yard penalty, new rule this year.


----------



## toolmkr20

Throw it away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

Eason got all day


----------



## John Cooper

Good grief we have no O line


----------



## riprap

Mizzou best D in the country


----------



## brownceluse

Lets Go Dawgs don't listen to the nay sayers!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Come on D!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually

Mizzou will score here, UGA's defense is having to stay on the field because of the offense.


----------



## freedog74

8-4 season is looking like a great seaon..I see an 4-8 season.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Our O line is getting blown up.....


----------



## lbzdually

defense bail them out again.


----------



## brownceluse

Seeing glimpses!!! Lets put 7 on the score board!!


----------



## riprap

Mizzou doing their best to give it to us. Their qb has all day and blowing our line 5 yrds off the ball on runs.


----------



## nickel back

We have blown some good chances, let's not blow this one

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## lbzdually

Chubb went outside and got good yardage, imagine that.


----------



## riprap

Wow Chubb outside. What a concept.


----------



## brownceluse

Chubb getting hot!!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Scott G

Get Chubb to the outside the rest of the night. Mizzou D is getting tired!


----------



## riprap

They knew they could run that all night. Just keeping it close


----------



## brownceluse

Chaney is calling a great game! Hunker down Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Give Chubb some space and he will get the yardage.


----------



## freedog74

Hahah...yall thinking UGA is gong to win.


----------



## brownceluse

Feeling good about it boys!!! The 4th quarter will be all Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

FreetheDawgs!!!! Whew!! Go Dawgs for fairweather posters!!!


----------



## riprap

Smart just said it's go time.


----------



## KyDawg

We got to score here. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> We got to score here. Go Dawgs!



And we will!!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## freedog74

Where is slayer?? is he hunting or fishing?  I guess he knows that UGA is gong to lose is the reason it is not in this thread.


----------



## lbzdually

Chaney trying to get cute and went away from what's working.


----------



## Silver Britches

I bet we don't see Ham hock come out and kick here!


----------



## brownceluse

Lets Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

We tried that wildcat one too many times.


----------



## brownceluse

Ham will make it


----------



## freedog74

UGA is like a lost puppy dog tonight


----------



## Scott G

Getting cute with the wildcat mess.


----------



## John Cooper

Come on boys we need a score


----------



## Silver Britches

God no!


----------



## riprap

He missed on purpose


----------



## freedog74

haha...Ham missed another one!!! UGA is going to lose!!


----------



## brownceluse

It's ok!!! Shake it off we got this!


----------



## KyDawg

Nice FG attempt right there.


----------



## Scott G

Why even kick? If it ain't punting territory then go for it on 4th down.


----------



## lbzdually

I would like  to see that play when he threw it to McKenzie again.  Sure looked like pass interference.


----------



## John Cooper

Can Ramsey kick a field goal? He can't do worse.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Ya'lls kicker is a headcase


----------



## brownceluse

If the wildcat would have worked everyone would be chearing now. It didn't.


----------



## freedog74

@brownceluse...glad you are so postive they are going to win.


----------



## riprap

Do we have a soccer team?


----------



## Silver Britches

How is Ham hock better than anybody else we got?


----------



## brownceluse

I'm staying positive! Hunker down Dawgs!! We will win this game!


----------



## elfiii

Scott G said:


> Why even kick? If it ain't punting territory then go for it on 4th down.



Beat me to it. Who recruited Ham and why?


----------



## nickel back

Just wow.....great play calling


----------



## Throwback

At least they TRIED to kick the field goal


----------



## John Cooper

If he is the best ...... we have no one else.


----------



## riprap

Kirby needs to choose another kicker instead of ties.


----------



## brownceluse

Ham is from Albania!


----------



## Throwback

elfiii said:


> Beat me to it. Who recruited Ham and why?



Fire him!


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Beat me to it. Who recruited Ham and why?



He's a walk pn. Richt forgot to leave Kirby a 5 star kicka


----------



## elfiii

Throwback said:


> At least they TRIED to kick the field goal



Because trying counts so much.


----------



## Silver Britches

Ham hock! Ham hock! Ham hock! Ham hock! Watch him end up winning it for us! Buwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## lbzdually

Defense getting blown off the ball now.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Silver Britches said:


> How is Ham hock better than anybody else we got?



35k students surely there's a Hispanic that can kick bring him on as walkon.


----------



## brownceluse

Ok Boys!!!!!! Stop them here!


----------



## freedog74

haha...look at that defense..is stinks


----------



## Scott G

Getting whipped up front now. Manhandled.


----------



## John Cooper

Man we are getting man handled


----------



## elfiii

We suck.


----------



## freedog74

Dawgs is gong to lose.  Might as well face it is going to be a long season and they will at least lose 4 to 5 games.


----------



## John Cooper

Lol..... what a spot


----------



## lbzdually

He was short!!


----------



## freedog74

Fire Smart!!! Bring back Richt!!


----------



## brownceluse

He didn't get


----------



## Scott G

John Cooper said:


> Lol..... what a spot



Wasn't even close. No good camera angle to overturn it.


----------



## freedog74

Dawg fans keep telling yourself that..reply said he did.


----------



## lbzdually

Interception!!


----------



## brownceluse

Game changer!!


----------



## Silver Britches

That should be our ball!


----------



## riprap

We know what not to do on 4th down.


----------



## Silver Britches

I hope Ham hock is warming up for that extra point kick we may need here soon.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!! Finish this game!


----------



## ClemsonRangers

int


----------



## Hardwoods

I was wrong earlier in the thread. Chaney was most certainly a terrible hire. We might not make a bowl this year. Is Kirby going to be Muschamp 2.0?


----------



## lbzdually

Nauta just about dropped that one.  Drive for 7, eat the clock up.


----------



## hayseed_theology

freedog74 said:


> Dawg fans keep telling yourself that..reply said he did.



Ref said ruling on the field "stands" not "confirmed." That means replay couldn't make a determination so it cannot be overturned or confirmed. "Stands" means not definitive either way.


----------



## Silver Britches

Let's GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Come on Dawgs!! You go this!!


----------



## John Cooper

hayseed_theology said:


> Ref said ruling on the field "stands" not "confirmed." That means replay couldn't make a determination so it cannot be overturned or confirmed. "Stands" means not definitive either way.




Don't feed the troll..... it makes him think he is getting to us.........


----------



## nickel back

Why are they not running the outside?


----------



## brownceluse

Remember before you dawg on Kirby and Chaney they turning a battlership. Get behind this team and they'll pull it out!!Whew!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419

nickel back said:


> Why are they not running the outside?



Good question.


----------



## lbzdually

nickel back said:


> Why are they not running the outside?



IDK, but it was working last drive until they went away from it.


----------



## hayseed_theology

John Cooper said:


> Don't feed the troll..... it makes him think he is getting to us.........



My bad. Just trying to help the fella out of his confusion.


----------



## John Cooper

Saving it for the next set of downs. Like UT we are keeping our calling vanilla.


----------



## riprap

Punt team


----------



## lbzdually

4 turnovers and UGA hasn't made them pay yet.   Ole Miss may score 70 next week.


----------



## brownceluse

Time to fake a punt!!!!


----------



## nickel back

Just unreal,unreal.....


----------



## riprap

Bye bye


----------



## lbzdually

Well he gone.  Stupid play.


----------



## hayseed_theology

That was nasty.


----------



## freedog74

ballgame Dawgs


----------



## riprap

3 and out coming up


----------



## Unicoidawg

That was dumb........ he deserves to be kicked out for that.


----------



## brownceluse

It's not over yet!


----------



## riprap

Burning timeouts this early?


----------



## freedog74

Dawgs going to lose to the a lot of games..Do they want Richt back now?  TN game is gong to be a blow out!!


----------



## brownceluse

Great job with clock that was not Richt like


----------



## lbzdually

I see Richt didn't take poor tackling with him to Miami.


----------



## brownceluse

Mizzou will fumble and we will score!!


----------



## nickel back

Our O line coach sucks....


----------



## freedog74

UGA sucks all the way around.


----------



## riprap

Only if that indoor practice facility was finished sooner


----------



## Silver Britches

Hunker down, Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually

UGA has had chance after chance, and they still have a chance, but winning will not make me feel any better about how this team is playing.


----------



## kevincox

UGA is not good. No pass D, No OL, no kicker, and receivers can't catch a cold. Miss will destroy them next week. Pitiful


----------



## lbzdually

One stop, come on Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Come on Dawgs find a way!


----------



## riprap

It's on now


----------



## hayseed_theology

The kid is gonna get a shot. Let's do this.


----------



## John Cooper

Come on guy's dig deep and score.


----------



## Silver Britches

Give Ham hock another try at an extra point to win it!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MCBUCK

I think Jesse is on the Titos.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## nickel back

nickel back said:


> Our O line coach sucks....



Just thought I would throw that out there


----------



## brownceluse

We will win this game!!


----------



## riprap

Chubb for 80


----------



## Silver Britches

riprap said:


> Chubb for 80



And Ham hock for the win on the xtra point kick!


----------



## brownceluse

nickel back said:


> Just thought I would throw that out there



It's like turning a battleship.... He can suck when he his playing with his recruits...


----------



## MCBUCK

riprap said:


> Chubb for 80



That would be great for sure.


----------



## brownceluse

Silver Britches said:


> And Ham hock for the win on the xtra point kick!



I like it!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Attack the day!!!!! Win this game! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## lbzdually

Come on Michel get out of bounds.


----------



## lbzdually

Pass interference!!  Come on Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

Get that leg ready for the win, Ham hock!


----------



## lbzdually

Michel cutting well.


----------



## brownceluse

Come on Dawgs!!


----------



## lbzdually

just get a 1st down guys.


----------



## riprap

Chubb time


----------



## hayseed_theology

Come on, fellas.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## nickel back

Trying to get to much at once....


----------



## John Cooper

Man Chubb was open over the middle........


----------



## MCBUCK

Chubb on check downs was open ...dang


----------



## hayseed_theology

lbzdually said:


> just get a 1st down guys.



I think it was a mistake to go back to the end zone on 2nd down. Put us in a hole.


----------



## nickel back

Well Brown here it is


----------



## lbzdually

Td!!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology

Yeah!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Oh my god...... oh my god......


----------



## Silver Britches

Ham hock!


----------



## brownceluse

Td!!!


----------



## riprap

Hammy


----------



## rhbama3

Y'all can start breathing again.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Gotta hunker it down now.


----------



## Silver Britches

Ham hock!


----------



## nickel back

Okay D....let's play


----------



## John Cooper

Now the D has got to step it up!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually

rhbama3 said:


> Y'all can start breathing again.



The clock ain't 0:00 yet.


----------



## DAWG1419

Savior eason


----------



## lbzdually

That was close.  Almost ballgame.  I hate these lucky breaks.  Fumble UGA!!!!!  BallgameEEEEEEE


----------



## elfiii

We're going to pull it out at the last minute.


----------



## nickel back

That might be it


----------



## Silver Britches

I need a Tums!


----------



## rhbama3

What a way to end the game.
Congrats Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Win


----------



## brownceluse

Told ya!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology

Wow.


----------



## swamp

Wowww!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK

Wow...Jeff...your positive thinking was the difference. I'm sure of it.


----------



## hayseed_theology

We stole that one. What a win.


----------



## riprap

Never had a doubt


----------



## elfiii

Eason 29/55 308 yds. Outstanding performance.


----------



## antharper

What a game !!!!!!!GODAWGS


----------



## Geffellz18

Crazy end. Way to pull it out Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

brownceluse said:


> Told ya!!!




In Brownie we trust!!!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK

My BP is off the charts and now I need a BM


----------



## BuckNasty83

Woo. Y'all got lucky again. Lady luck will have choose sides in 2 weeks


----------



## Silver Britches

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

I told y'all Ham hock was going to win it for us!


----------



## nickel back

brownceluse said:


> Told ya!!!



That was crazy, we just grew up a little bit tonight with that win but we have so much to work out.......just unreal


----------



## Horns

BuckNasty83 said:


> Woo. Y'all got lucky again. Lady luck will have choose sides in 2 weeks



You really throwing the luck card with all of your great games?


----------



## John Cooper

Well boys we stunk it up..... but just like the Vowels we found a way to win!!!!!!!!

Ugly game all the way, but a win is a win!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

The power of positive thinking! Next week we lose though! Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419

I'd rather be lucky than good any day


----------



## KyDawg

Crazy ending.


----------



## GAGE

brownceluse said:


> Told ya!!!



You are the man brown, GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually

If UGA can find a running game again, they could be the team to beat in the east, even with poor line play, poor WR's other than McKenzie, and a horrible kicker.


----------



## nickel back

riprap said:


> Never had a doubt



Yea right....


----------



## Scott G

BuckNasty83 said:


> Woo. Y'all got lucky again.



Perfectly placed pass and catch is luck? You Vols will say anything just to have something to say.


----------



## Silver Britches

DAWG1419 said:


> I'd rather be lucky than good any day



Amen, brother! 

We got a lot of work to do, though. A lot of work!


----------



## KyDawg

Will sleep better tonight.


----------



## Horns

The freshman showed up today. Say what you want but if Lambert comes in, we lose.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Wow...... one thing about these boys is they never flinch. McKenzie is a BEAST, they still have a TON to improve on for sure, but I'll take it.


----------



## KyDawg

Everybody gonna stack the box against us.


----------



## brownceluse

This team don't quit! The D is going to awesome in years to come. The offense will be too. Go Dawgs! Love seeing MY TEAM play 4 quarters


----------



## Scott G

Freedog done disappeared like flatulence in the wind!!!


----------



## John Cooper

I want to know where our run game is. You can't tell me Nichols was that much better on D the NC was.


----------



## MCBUCK

Mizzous Dline is definitely for real


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Hairy Dawgs.


----------



## Horns

Scott G said:


> Freedog done disappeared like flatulence in the wind!!!


----------



## MCBUCK

I see the troll left quietly


----------



## hayseed_theology

The kid did it. That's a great win for a true freshman QB.


----------



## John Cooper

Scott G said:


> Freedog done disappeared like flatulence in the wind!!!



Never noticed,  got him on my ignore list. .......lol


----------



## brownceluse

MCBUCK said:


> Mizzous Dline is definitely for real



This! As teams have respect our passing game the run game will come with it! This team grew up tonight!


----------



## fish hawk

Great call brown


----------



## ribber

I can't believe we still don't have a kicker!


----------



## Oldstick

That was what I call a team building experience.


----------



## lbzdually

KyDawg said:


> Everybody gonna stack the box against us.



At least now they know Eason can make them pay.  Not the case with Lambert.   Pass protection was actually pretty good and Eason knew when to move within the pocket, he's not a statue like Lambert.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Scott G said:


> Freedog done disappeared like flatulence in the wind!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83

Horns said:


> You really throwing the luck card with all of your great games?



I've said were lucky not to be a 2 loss team.  And lady luck will have to choose a side in 2 weeks. Calm down,  yall won even though you was not really the better team. Good job on the ints, though


----------



## Twiggbuster

Go dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83

KyDawg said:


> Everybody gonna stack the box against us.



Why?  Yall can't run


----------



## John Cooper

I am proud of the team. They not once quit playing. It wasn't pretty, they made some dumb mistakes, but the didn't quit.


----------



## brownceluse

fish hawk said:


> Great call brown



 Next week will not be a w but the Dawgs will continue to grow. Confindence for O and the D. The D stepped up in the 2nd half!


----------



## BuckNasty83

John Cooper said:


> I want to know where our run game is. You can't tell me Nichols was that much better on D the NC was.



UNC was the 124th ranked run D


----------



## joepuppy

What I learned tonight:
- the kicker sucks
- McKenzie is a beast
- Eason is improving
- Chubb is not the entire offense for UGA
Congrats on a win.


----------



## Throwback

elfiii said:


> Because trying counts so much.



As opposed to gus who don't even try


----------



## Scott G

BuckNasty83 said:


> Why?  Yall can't run



Good point, because stacking the box had othing to do with that.


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> I am proud of the team. They not once quit playing. It wasn't pretty, they made some dumb mistakes, but the didn't quit.



All joking aside I want them to win every time but that's the only change I wanted to see in Kirby's 1st year. That's coaching. This team will lose 2 maybe 3 games this year but the next couple years are going to fun for us Dawg fans


----------



## BuckNasty83

John Cooper said:


> I am proud of the team. They not once quit playing. It wasn't pretty, they made some dumb mistakes, but the didn't quit.



Yeah, yall might be alright with a run game. I'm honestly still having a hard time gauging yall by the opponents. UNC, Nicholls suck and Missouri had already lost 1 this year and stunk last year.  Guess we'll know more next week about everyone


----------



## Twiggbuster

We got Chubb and Sony
We go find a way


----------



## brownceluse

Scott G said:


> Good point, because stacking the box had othing to do with that.



That guy has to be the most fb ignorant homer fan I've ever seen.


----------



## toolmkr20

Glad for the win but the O-line better start learning to get some push up front. The D kept us in this game.


----------



## nickel back

Horns said:


> The freshman showed up today. Say what you want but if Lambert comes in, we lose.





Unicoidawg said:


> Wow...... one thing about these boys is they never flinch. McKenzie is a BEAST, they still have a TON to improve on for sure, but I'll take it.





KyDawg said:


> Everybody gonna stack the box against us.





brownceluse said:


> This team don't quit! The D is going to awesome in years to come. The offense will be too. Go Dawgs! Love seeing MY TEAM play 4 quarters





John Cooper said:


> I want to know where our run game is. You can't tell me Nichols was that much better on D the NC was.





hayseed_theology said:


> The kid did it. That's a great win for a true freshman QB.





brownceluse said:


> This! As teams have respect our passing game the run game will come with it! This team grew up tonight!





fish hawk said:


> Great call brown





ribber said:


> I can't believe we still don't have a kicker!





Oldstick said:


> That was what I call a team building experience.





lbzdually said:


> At least now they know Eason can make them pay.  Not the case with Lambert.   Pass protection was actually pretty good and Eason knew when to move within the pocket, he's not a statue like Lambert.



All the above


----------



## Scott G

freedog74 said:


> How about them dogs? They will not win this game.





freedog74 said:


> Yall keep the faith but UGA is struggling to move the ball.





freedog74 said:


> How yall like that Freshman now?





freedog74 said:


> 8-4 season is looking like a great seaon..I see an 4-8 season.





freedog74 said:


> Hahah...yall thinking UGA is gong to win.





freedog74 said:


> Where is slayer?? is he hunting or fishing?  I guess he knows that UGA is gong to lose is the reason it is not in this thread.





freedog74 said:


> UGA is like a lost puppy dog tonight





freedog74 said:


> haha...Ham missed another one!!! UGA is going to lose!!





freedog74 said:


> @brownceluse...glad you are so postive they are going to win.





freedog74 said:


> haha...look at that defense..is stinks





freedog74 said:


> Dawgs is gong to lose.  Might as well face it is going to be a long season and they will at least lose 4 to 5 games.





freedog74 said:


> Fire Smart!!! Bring back Richt!!





freedog74 said:


> Dawg fans keep telling yourself that..reply said he did.





freedog74 said:


> ballgame Dawgs





freedog74 said:


> Dawgs going to lose to the a lot of games..Do they want Richt back now?  TN game is gong to be a blow out!!





freedog74 said:


> UGA sucks all the way around.



Freedog's internet went out. Been missing for the last 15 minutes! HE GONE!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Only wish Munson could have made that last call
WE JUST CRUSHED THEIR FACE!!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83

brownceluse said:


> That guy has to be the most fb ignorant homer fan I've ever seen.



Why?  Because ya'lls run game has been more than lacking against everyone except the 124th run defense?  Yall act like no one stacked the box against yall until tonight.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Scott G said:


> Freedog's internet went out. Been missing for the last 15 minutes! HE GONE!


That was one of Slayers Alter Egos. He'll be back after he sobers up


----------



## SpotandStalk

Congrats Dawgs on a big road win.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Stack it !!!!
You'll be backing up real quick


----------



## brownceluse

BuckNasty83 said:


> Why?  Because ya'lls run game has been more than lacking against everyone except the 124th run defense?  Yall act like no one stacked the box against yall until tonight.



Find one post that backs that claim that I said that. Teams have been stacking the box against for years.


----------



## brownceluse

Listening to Odoms post game press conf I like the dude. Class act


----------



## westcobbdog

We have a lot to work on.
Weakest OL I have seen in 35-40 years. For a while there we were getting hammered by their DL. 
Ham the FG kicker should not be wearing the G. Don't want to flame the kid but he is not missing by a yard or two and his balls are all just awful right off his foot. No end over end. Its like a trainer is kicking. R. Blakenship, our freshman scholly kicker, must be struggling big time.


----------



## Scott G

Buck in here looking for someone to talk to.


----------



## Throwback

If Eason improves he will be really good in 2 years. 

I think Chubb is out for heisman 

How hard is it to find a kicker?

I pray the dawgs beat old urine next week


----------



## BuckNasty83

I'm still wondering why they never went for 2? Must have had one of Butch's charts


----------



## Silver Britches

BuckNasty83 said:


> Why?  Because ya'lls run game has been more than lacking against everyone except the 124th run defense?  Yall act like no one stacked the box against yall until tonight.



We were simply playing vanilla tonight. Didn't want to tip off Ole Miss for next weeks game.


----------



## Amoo

Ya'll look basically exactly like we did last year.  No kicking game to speak of and squeaking out wins you shouldn't get.  I wouldn't consider it a bad thing personally.

Also Eason throws an amazing intermediate ball, but needs to learn not to go Dan Marino on everything inside 10 yards, and his deep passing just flat out needs work.  Kid is getting better though.  Y'all did have a lot of drops, but I watched Pros drop short fastballs like that for year when Marino was a Dolphin.

Also our QB is broken...


----------



## BuckNasty83

Scott G said:


> Buck in here looking for someone to talk to.



Yes.  I prefer grown men, who post other grown men in their avatar


----------



## Scott G

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm still wondering why they never went for 2? Must have had one of Butch's charts


2 teams played. Who "they"?



Silver Britches said:


> We were simply playing vanilla tonight. Didn't want to tip off Ole Miss for next weeks game.



Haha


----------



## Scott G

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes.  I prefer grown men, who post other grown men in their avatar



WOOOO! Cut me deep!


----------



## BuckNasty83

Silver Britches said:


> We were simply playing vanilla tonight. Didn't want to tip off Ole Miss for next weeks game.



Come on that was 2 weeks ago.  And it was Vanilla. When you don't use your qb, that's vanilla. Heck were vanilla as it is.  But you will see some new stuff against UF next week.  At least,  I hope


----------



## BuckNasty83

Scott G said:


> 2 teams played. Who "they"?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha



The one who lost by 1 and would have benefited from a 2 point conversion maybe?


----------



## brownceluse

Wow


----------



## Matthew6

congrats on the win dogzzz


----------



## Matthew6

BuckNasty83 said:


> Come on that was 2 weeks ago.  And it was Vanilla. When you don't use your qb, that's vanilla. Heck were vanilla as it is.  But you will see some new stuff against UF next week.  At least,  I hope



you will see a L next week.


----------



## Scott G

Matthew6 said:


> you will see a L next week.



Gators lost their QB today. But Buck talkin Luck.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Buck is still dealing with Ut and that crap!

Go Dawgs! Eason just got the save of his life. Kid is starting to grow up.


----------



## MudDucker

I feel asleep and was awakened by my wife hollaring we won we won we won.  Saw a replay and Eason is the man.  He got that game on pure talent, because he really isn't seeing all of his receivers.

O line is still very very suspect.  I am not optimistic about Ol Miss.  They gave Bama a fit tonight.


----------



## cramer

Wow - Eason is going to be great
Mizzou has a great d line and an incredible young and daring qb
Our 0 line and 0 line coach need to have their pepper shakers filled with gun powder - that will make junkyard dawgs out of them quick 
Kicker .......

Did we ever pressure the qb?

A lot to work on here - but plenty to work with regarding playmakers
Too many threats to choose from not to be able to throw defenses into a fit -Eason only ran once that I remember but when he did the Mizzou defense was rattled.
Lots of dropped passes and near misses
Chubb is going to roll again - we showed too many threats for everyone to key on Chubb every play from here out

Go Dawgs


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Congratzzzzz my dwag bro's !!!  Got some tough one's ahead . . .


----------



## Twiggbuster

Richt would be 0-3
I really believe that.
There's some serious coaching during the game


----------



## mguthrie

I'd  call that a quality win. Eason will get better with each game. The sec east is wide open and Ga has as good a chance as any other team


----------



## Hooked On Quack

mguthrie said:


> I'd  call that a quality win. Eason will get better with each game. The sec east is wide open and Ga has as good a chance as any other team





Has anybody in the SEC really impressed/blown you away ???



Folks better look out for Clemson . . .


----------



## toyota4x4h

As much as I hate uga I'm glad they won. I hate the fighting blm's worse.


----------



## nickel back

hayseed_theology said:


> Not especially.  They lost to WV in the opener by 15. Mizzou never found their rhythm in that game, but they sure found it against Eastern Michigan.  Drew Lock threw for 450 yds, 5 TD's, and no INT's. Lock can throw the bomb early and often. He's fourth in the country right now on completions over 40 yds.
> 
> I think folks are expecting a shootout. I don't think we can win a shootout yet with our true freshman QB, but the kid could surprise me.



Well It was a shoot out and the kid got the last shot off.


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congratzzzzz my dwag bro's !!!  Got some tough one's ahead . . .



Thanks, Quack bro. And congrats on Tech's win, as well. Looks like we both may be undefeated going into this years clean old fashioned hate game.


----------



## mguthrie

Hooked On Quack said:


> Has anybody in the SEC really impressed/blown you away ???
> 
> 
> 
> Folks better look out for Clemson . . .



I was impressed with jalen hurt yesterday. He reminds me of JT barrett. If ole miss had a run game that game may have turned out different. I haven't seen A&M play but the sec seems to be down this year. Bama will probably win the west. Better watch out for Louisville


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> Has anybody in the SEC really impressed/blown you away ???
> 
> 
> 
> *Folks better look out for Clemson* . . .



Folks better look out for Louisville.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! We won! Ole Miss is going to put it to us!


----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


> Has anybody in the SEC really impressed/blown you away ???
> 
> 
> 
> Folks better look out for Clemson . . .



From the SEC, i'd have to say Texas A&M is exceeding expectations. They are good on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Nitram4891

Silver Britches said:


> Thanks, Quack bro. And congrats on Tech's win, as well. Looks like we both may be undefeated going into this years clean old fashioned hate game.



LoL...not a chance.  We are definitely going to lose some and so are you.  Lets just hope we both still have winning records.


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL...not a chance.  We are definitely going to lose some and so are you.  Lets just hope we both still have winning records.



no offense to silver, but ole miss is gonna put a beatdown on the dogs next week.


----------



## Matthew6

Matthew6 said:


> no offense to silver, but ole miss is gonna put a beatdown on the dogs next week.



it will be the biggest loss of this season for the dogs.


----------



## Matthew6

MudDucker said:


> I feel asleep and was awakened by my wife hollaring we won we won we won.  Saw a replay and Eason is the man.  He got that game on pure talent, because he really isn't seeing all of his receivers.
> 
> O line is still very very suspect.  I am not optimistic about Ol Miss.  They gave Bama a fit tonight.



This^^^^^. not being hateful but the dogs will get crushed next week. once bama works out the o line we will be fine. Chad Kelly is the best qb in the league by far. Gonna have a great career on sundays.


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> no offense to silver, but ole miss is gonna put a beatdown on the dogs next week.



No offense taken. I am certainly not feeling good about that game at all. If we can't get in there and pressure Kelly, we're in for a long day. I will always have hope for my Dawgs, though. Ya gotta keep hope! Plus, we have Ham hock! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! We won! Ole Miss is going to put it to us!



Now that is not a positive attitude.


----------



## SpotandStalk

The Dawgs will beat Ole Mrs by 3


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> The Dawgs will beat Ole Mrs by 3



if they do, slayer is likely right and the dogzzzz win it all. :hair


----------



## GA native

Kirby Smart is 3-0.

Last night the Dawgs showed a lot of grit. Richt's dawgs would have rolled over. Haven't seen the bulldawgs show any grit in a long time.

Hunker down hairy Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

SpotandStalk said:


> The Dawgs will beat Ole Mrs by 3



Could happen but not likely with our mostly poor blocking. We easily have the skill they have plus some. We are missing on grown men lineman, however.


----------



## Water Swat

GA native said:


> Kirby Smart is 3-0.
> 
> Last night the Dawgs showed a lot of grit. Richt's dawgs would have rolled over. Haven't seen the bulldawgs show any grit in a long time.
> 
> Hunker down hairy Dawgs!



Grit, or a tiger fumbling a would be winning TD pass with a minute left.


----------



## Scott G

Water Swat said:


> Grit, or a tiger fumbling a would be winning TD pass with a minute left.



What game did you watch? Even if he didn't fumble he was still stopped dead in his tracks on the 50.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> if they do, slayer is likely right and the dogzzzz win it all. :hair



Has he ever been wrong?


----------



## KyDawg

Water Swat said:


> Grit, or a tiger fumbling a would be winning TD pass with a minute left.



They had a couple of lucky bounces too. These things usually even out in 4 qtrs. of a game. Fact is we might not have had the best team, but we did show a lot of grit in the game, fighting back to win it with a beautiful pass and catch, that they knew was coming.


----------



## KyDawg

It is something that has been sorely lacking in the last few years.


----------



## lbzdually

All Mizzou had to do was get 15 more yards to be in FG range, but the fumble killed that.  UGA has got get it's kicking game down.  They need someone who can kick it through the endzone on kickoffs and someone who can hit a FG of over 15 yards.  Punter looks good, one of the best in the country, I believe.  I think UGA has a chance against Ole Miss. They now have to gameplan around McKenzie, in addition to Chubb and Michel.  UGA's line will get beat badly on run plays but the pass protection was surprisingly good.


----------



## brownceluse

If Ole Miss had beat Bamma I would think there would be a chance. They didn't and the game will be played in Oxford. Dawgs lose this one boys but we will make a ball game out of it. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Amoo

lbzdually said:


> I think UGA has a chance against Ole Miss. They now have to gameplan around McKenzie, in addition to Chubb and Michel.  UGA's line will get beat badly on run plays but the pass protection was surprisingly good.



I didn't know they legalized the you know what in GA?


----------



## toyota4x4h

Amoo said:


> I didn't know they legalized the you know what in GA?



My bro in law said the same thing today. I was like have you been watching the games lol. Gotta hand it to dually he's always had hope.


----------



## Unicoidawg

toyota4x4h said:


> My bro in law said the same thing today. I was like have you been watching the games lol. Gotta hand it to dually he's always had hope.



There's always hope...... that being said based on what I have seen so far we take one on the chin next week. I want them to win them all, but I am a realist. I have said all summer this was a 3-4 loss team.


----------



## KyDawg

I would rather be playing Vandy than Ole Miss. I can see Kelley lighting us up all day long.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Amoo said:


> I didn't know they legalized the you know what in GA?





toyota4x4h said:


> My bro in law said the same thing today. I was like have you been watching the games lol. Gotta hand it to dually he's always had hope.



So I guess we shouldn't even play the game..

I understand a Vols perspective.. Heck, they wish they wouldn't have played Ohio and App state..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> So I guess we shouldn't even play the game..
> 
> I understand a Vols perspective.. Heck, they wish they wouldn't have played Ohio and App state..



I have the Dawgs losing as well.. But hey..

Gator boy.. Run Lindsey run..

Vol.. Hobnail boot!

It's college football.. We should lose. We probably will but you might hear the famous words... Oh My God, A Freshman!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

So.. How many of you arm chair QB's had Bama down by 21 and coming back? 

Enough said..


----------



## toyota4x4h

Hope is fine and dandy. I hope we beat Bama. It's highly unlikely just like uga beating ole miss but never know.


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> Hope is fine and dandy. I hope we beat Bama. It's highly unlikely just like uga beating ole miss but never know.



Wow.. The insight of a Vol that has said "we were 2 plays from beating Bama" last year..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow.. The insight of a Vol that has said "we were 2 plays from beating Bama" last year..



Isn't there a Vol thread for you to comment in? Oh yeah.. It's a Vols Suck thread! Started by your own..


----------



## Amoo

Browning Slayer said:


> So I guess we shouldn't even play the game.



If I was in y'all shoes, y'all might want to call in sick next Saturday.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Amoo said:


> If I was in y'all shoes, y'all might want to call in sick next Saturday.



I would expect a Gator to say that.. No Tebow down there to give hope..

So, how many upsets happened this weekend? You got all your picks right?


----------



## Amoo

Browning Slayer said:


> I would expect a Gator to say that.. No Tebow down there to give hope..
> 
> So, how many upsets happened this weekend? You got all your picks right?



I always get all my picks right, I just have to throw in some bad ones on purpose to help you sorry fellas out


----------



## Browning Slayer

Amoo said:


> If I was in y'all shoes, y'all might want to call in sick next Saturday.



Run Lindsey Run...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Amoo said:


> I always get all my picks right, I just have to throw in some bad ones on purpose to help you sorry fellas out



Hold on.. That's my line!


----------



## Amoo

Browning Slayer said:


> Hold on.. That's my line!



I got all my picks about state of GA teams this past weekend and I'm thinking I'll be one of the few to do the same this weekend.


----------



## Amoo

Anyways, let's hold off on all the trolling for a few, I know what my thoughts on Eason are right now, what are yours?  Honestly curious what you're seeing from your perspective.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Amoo said:


> Anyways, let's hold off on all the trolling for a few, I know what my thoughts on Eason are right now, what are yours?  Honestly curious what you're seeing from your perspective.



I know he had to get 10 yards and threw for 20 and won the game. He grew up a ton this game.

His long ball needs some touch. He needs to work on his foot work! He has a cannon of an arm.

The kid has a ton of talent! He will be a heck of a QB over the next few years! I don't see Lambert coming back out.


----------



## lbzdually

Amoo said:


> I didn't know they legalized the you know what in GA?



Eason is only getting better.  Defenses now have to know where Mckenzie is every play.  That will open things up, like they did with throwing Payne the ball.   Mizzou has as good a front 7 as Ole Miss and they are down a couple of DB's, so Eason has a chance to open up the run with the pass early.   Sooner or later Chigbu will catch a ball and you can see the past 2 games that Chaney is getting the TE's more and more involved.   I'm not saying UGA will beat Ole Miss, but they have a better chance than most think.


----------



## Amoo

I've not figured out what y'all are doing yet.  You seem to be playing to the level of competition you're against.  And hey trust me, we had no business even being in the game with Ole Miss last year and we smoked them.  I'm just not sure your defense is good enough to keep you in the game like ours was last year.

That said Ole Miss seems to fold up the doors at half time and keeping folks in the game.  The reality is they are simply one dimensional, just not sure if your secondary can hold up.


----------



## toyota4x4h

I think we can all say we don't know what's gonna happen on Saturday's lol. I've seen two teams that currently look like they can't be beat and that's Ohio state and Louisville. Even though miss has lost 2 games I feel like they are better than any team in the east. As for a&m they also look better than anyone in the east. But with a few good breaks anything can happen that's why they play.


----------



## KyDawg

Eason has surpassed my expectations so far. If you had told me that Chubb would average 3 yards a carry against Mizzou, I would have said we would get beat by 30. He kept us in the game, even with some bad throws here and there.


----------



## elfiii

Amoo said:


> Anyways, let's hold off on all the trolling for a few, I know what my thoughts on Eason are right now, what are yours?  Honestly curious what you're seeing from your perspective.



On top of talent out the wazoo he has the eye of the tiger. The boy don't know what the word quit means.

What he lacks is experience and touch. The latter will come with the former.


----------



## Twiggbuster

He's getting use to the speed of SEC football.
His next leap could be a huge one.
As in accurate deep throws.
But the wideouts got to step it up


----------



## bilgerat

Ga will win Saturday, I picked against them in the pick-em this week and I suck at picking winners


----------



## KyDawg

Eason will still make that Freshman throw or 5 throughout the game. If we cant establish a run game we are doomed.


----------



## brownceluse

bilgerat said:


> Ga will win Saturday, I picked against them in the pick-em this week and I suck at picking winners



It's the only pick I made that I hope I got wrong....




KyDawg said:


> Eason will still make that Freshman throw or 5 throughout the game. If we cant establish a run game we are doomed.



This!


----------



## MudDucker

Amoo said:


> If I was in y'all shoes, y'all might want to call in sick next Saturday.



If I was in your shoes, I wouldn't be acting like a worthless troll!

Ol Miss will be a hard game to win, but I would rather lose in red'n black than be seen in ugly orange and blue. 

Eason has all of the intangibles and you know it hurt your little gator soul to see him setup and steal that game back for us!


----------



## rjcruiser

elfiii said:


> On top of talent out the wazoo he has the eye of the tiger. The boy don't know what the word quit means.
> 
> What he lacks is experience and touch. The latter will come with the former.



x2.  

Finally, to have a QB who doesn't crumble under pressure.  His 3rd down stats (and include the 4th down game winner) were off the charts.  It's like he knows he has to make a perfect pass and he pulls it off.



KyDawg said:


> Eason will still make that Freshman throw or 5 throughout the game. If we cant establish a run game we are doomed.



Our OL has a lot of improvement to make.  That being said, Mizzou stacked the box and sold out on the run with Chubb in the game.  I think we need to include more play action with fakes to Chubb and quick throws over the middle to help in keeping the LBs from cheating up.



I'm not super hopeful about Saturday...just glad we're 3-0 right now because we very easily could have the same record as Ole Miss.


----------



## nickel back

rjcruiser said:


> x2.
> 
> Finally, to have a QB who doesn't crumble under pressure.  His 3rd down stats (and include the 4th down game winner) were off the charts.  It's like he knows he has to make a perfect pass and he pulls it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Our OL has a lot of improvement to make.  That being said, Mizzou stacked the box and sold out on the run with Chubb in the game.  I think we need to include more play action with fakes to Chubb and quick throws over the middle to help in keeping the LBs from cheating up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not super hopeful about Saturday...just glad we're 3-0 right now because we very easily could have the same record as Ole Miss.



box was being stacked cause it was very easy to see when we was going to run/ spread it some and get out of that bunch formation on all run plays


----------



## rjcruiser

nickel back said:


> box was being stacked cause it was very easy to see when we was going to run/ spread it some and get out of that bunch formation on all run plays



I agree....something has to be done to not telegraph the play.

I think that is why Michel had better success than Chubb did.


----------

